# Question about water storage location



## sicnarf (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I've read that water should be stored in a cool, dark place. My problem is the cool, dark place in our house is the basement and if something like an earthquake hit, I doubt that I'd be able to access my two 55 gallon barrels of water. I don't have a garage but I do have one of those portable car ports that I bought for about $100. 

My question is will my portable car port be good enough for my water storage? The temperatures in my part of Utah range from upper 90s (break 100 occasionally) during the summer and 30s during the winter. If I wrap insulation around the barrels will that help offset the summer highs and winter lows?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

The problem with temps and sunlight is things like to grow in the water.
The more you can do to keep higher temps and sunlight off, the better your water will store.
You can change the water out once in awhile (if/while you can) or add a bit of chlorine (search the forum for exact amount) which will also take care of it.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Higher temps will also enhance the leaching of chemicals from your plastic drums (if that's what you are using) into the water.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Water*

If you store potable water that has been treated with clorine in a closed container, it will not spoil. If you are afraid of somthing growing in it , just hit it with clorine again when you open it.

You can also freeze it in two liter bottles and it will help to hold your freezer when the electricity is off. When it thaws it is fresh water.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone. After speaking to my wife, we've decided we'll take our chances and put the water barrels in our basement on top of pallets with untreated lumber. She also suggested that we put carpeting on the pallets before we put the barrels in place.


----------

